# Supplies



## ordawg1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Best place to buy Bac water- vials etc ? Small amounts- don't need a giant lab -Thanks


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 18, 2011)

Google and shop around... Do your HW


----------



## ordawg1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Bigb21084 said:


> Google and shop around... Do your HW


 
Thanks- got it


----------



## brundel (Apr 19, 2011)

Sometimes if you need big boxes of stuff like vials amazon or ebay Etc works very well.
Otherwise researchsupply has alot of good stuff.


----------



## cutright (Apr 19, 2011)

Research supply or gpz services


----------



## David Fasnacht (Apr 19, 2011)

gpz great service great pricecs I.M.O


----------

